# Anyone try N-Acetyl-L-Tyrosine?



## decodude (Feb 28, 2004)

I heard it works on dopamine and helps you concentrate too.

I got it by source naturals and here is what is in each tablet
Vitamin B-6 (As Pyridoxine Hcl) 25 Mg 
Folate (As Folic Acid) 400 Mcg 
N-Acetyl L-Tyrosine 300 Mg 

I bought 30 pills to try it out. I believe the daily amount should be 900mg

still waiting for it in the mail.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Bought some today along with a few other amino acids or something I can't remember. I have so many ****ing nutrition pills I take now. Well if this doesn't change anything I guess I know I'm just gonna have crazy moods no matter what. I'll try to remember to let you know if I notice anything (except that doesn't really prove it's just this...).


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

If it really had a significant impact on dopamine levels, it wouldn't likely be a supplement. However, I don't have any experience with it. 

Supplements are huge cash cows considering such limited overall use they have.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Huh? It's not like our food has nutrients anymore.


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Well, it depends on what you eat. Those in good health with healthy diets won't generally need additional supplements. Not to say that they don't have their place, but I just laugh when I see some of these mega vitamin supplements with 5000% DV of riboflavin. :lol


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

The DV stuff is what you need to avoid serious diseases, not to be healthy.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Of all those ingredients, Tyrosine is what works. Tyrosine is converted into Dopamine through a series of steps. So this supplement should work...

I've taken standalone tyrosine capsules, best on an empty stomach, and it makes me feel euphoric. It also increases my libido since dopamine lowers prolactin. Prolactin is the hormone released during the refractory period after orgams. Guys, that's the time when you go flacid after ejaculation. This period is also shortened...but only on higher levels of Dopamine.


----------



## mike24 (Apr 16, 2011)

*my view on l-ltyrosine*

i haven't tried n-acetyl l-tyrosine but i have been on regular l-tyrosine with doses up to 2000mg twice a day.when i was taking l-tyrosine it was basically a miracle for me.i first found out about it through a book called "the way up from down" i would suggest reading it to get a better idea on how to get started.

i was taking l-tyrosine / b complex along with 5-htp.(l-trytophan is a lot better)i have tried over 5 meds to try to treat depression/anxiety and social anxiety disorder.the longest i had been on those meds were 7 months,without symptom relief.all i can say is that the only one that worked for me is l-tyrosine.everything else made me wired up and feeling drugged out.

the best way to describe the feeling when l-tyrosine started working was night and day! basically no more depression or anxiety.it was strange cause i finally knew what every other "normal" person finally felt like.i stopped taking it cause i ran out of money to keep buying the stuff.i would suggest if anyone else looking for an alternative way to heal there depression/anxiety check out that book i suggested as a starting point.

iam gonna try n-acetyl l-tyrosine as it is more bio-available in your body i guess you can say.with the regular l-tyrosine i was having to get upto 3500mg twice a day and with the n-acetyl i believe it maxes out at 2 350mg pills twice a day which is a whole lot easier.lol.as far as how long you should take it,it says in the book anywhere from 6 months to a year,then slowly taper off.also,slowly adjust to the higher levels,buy upping the dosage 500mg every week.

i honestly believe the l-trytophan and l-tyrosine is whats gonna give me my life back.hope this helps someone


----------



## abana2 (Dec 16, 2012)

*ltyrosine*

I take ltyrosine two at night and one in the morning with nerve tonic and it works wonderfully.when i first started taking it i had horrible anxiety but it got rid of the anger and depression so i added one capsule of nerve tonic to it and take them both on a empty stomach in the morning and im great .i love it but i have only been taking it for 3 weeks .monday im adding a mulit b vitamin.about 8 oclock i get very tierd so i thought i need some energy.but i love this and it does not do what perscriptions do and mess your head all up.


----------



## Bushidoboy (May 28, 2017)

Beggiatoa said:


> Of all those ingredients, Tyrosine is what works. Tyrosine is converted into Dopamine through a series of steps. So this supplement should work...
> 
> I've taken standalone tyrosine capsules, best on an empty stomach, and it makes me feel euphoric. It also increases my libido since dopamine lowers prolactin. Prolactin is the hormone released during the refractory period after orgams. Guys, that's the time when you go flacid after ejaculation. This period is also shortened...but only on higher levels of Dopamine.


Yes. From your personal experience, 
But scientific research has not really produced any confirmed findings on any of this working at all. You can certainly get better results from NALT (N-ACETYL L-TYROSINE) Its L- tyrosine with added acetyl acid molecule, this addition will great increase bioavailability. 
If its antixiolotic and antidepressive effects that really work with a real anti procrastination effect, then i would suggest green tea extract by (LINDENS) & 50% L dopa starting at lowers dose and increasing gradually to sweet spot.
Green tea extract has an important catechin inside called EGCG (Epigallocatechin gallate) this is what inhibits the conversion of Ldopa in the peripheral body, allowing Ldopa to cross blood brain barrier to exert its dopaminergic effects. 
An alternative is sulbutiamine.
Its an enhanced form of vit B1,
Its effects that have also been observed are inhibiting the uptake of Dopamine thus causing the brain to produce more receptor sites making the brain more sensitive to Dopamine.
Please check info about dosage /effects/contraindictions, and sides anyone who is reading this and is considering to try??


----------

